# Indische Polizei als Wardriver



## Newsfeed (19 Januar 2009)

Eine Sondereinheit der indischen Polizeibehörde sucht nach offenen Funknetzen in den Stadtvierteln von Mumbai.

Weiterlesen...


----------

